# Help!!! Dell Monitor driver won't install.



## ReaperXL2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi People.

I've been trying to play the new Velvet Assassin game, but when I run it I get the message "Cannot display this resolution". After some investigation I have found that the game automatically sets its max resolution from information gathered from the monitor display driver.

When I check Device Manager for driver information, I'm informed that my display driver is "default Monitor". Now the max resolution of the default monitor is higher than the max resolution of my physical Dell E171FP monitor, thus resulting in the display of the error message "cannot display this resolution" whenever I try to run the game.

I have visited Dell and downloaded the correct driver for my monitor which is rather old but has good display and is a good workhorse, but for the life of me I can't get the driver to install. I've tried uninstalling the default display driver, then using the device manager to install the Dell driver (it downloaded as system files, no .exe), but I get the message "cannot update driver. No newer driver found". Can anybody help me to get this driver installed as without it I can never play the Game?

My system components are listed below.........

Asus M3N motherboard....
AMD 64 Dual core 5700 cpu....
2GB Corsair ram....
Nvidia Geforce 8600GT 512mb....
Saitek Eclipse II Gaming keyboard....
OCZ Equalizer Gaming mouse....
WinPower 750watt power supply....
Dell E171FP Monitor (Geriatric I know but still works hard.)....
Windows XP sp3 operating system fully Updated....
Nvidia card drivers fully updated....
Motherboard drivers fully updated....
All other hardware drivers are fully updated with the exception of the monitor driver, which leads me back to my problem.

I hope somebody can help me with this pain in the *** driver dilemma.
Many thanks in advance...

ReaperXL2......ray:


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

When you setup a new Motherboard it usually comes with a setup disk. This is designed to load automatically and therefore the appropriate drivers get loaded. On the other hand if you DL a single driver it might not have a setup file. So you have to do what is called point Windows to it.You have to tell Windows where it is located.( I haven't done this for a while) Go to device manager and select the device, right click on it and select update driver. Instead of letting Windows look for it click the Browse button. Now you have to negotiate to where the driver is. Ideally it would be on the desktop.


----------



## ReaperXL2 (Feb 19, 2009)

belfasteddie said:


> When you setup a new Motherboard it usually comes with a setup disk. This is designed to load automatically and therefore the appropriate drivers get loaded. On the other hand if you DL a single driver it might not have a setup file. So you have to do what is called point Windows to it.You have to tell Windows where it is located.( I haven't done this for a while) Go to device manager and select the device, right click on it and select update driver. Instead of letting Windows look for it click the Browse button. Now you have to negotiate to where the driver is. Ideally it would be on the desktop.


thanks for the quick response to my dilemma belfasteddie. I have already tried what you suggested, with the end result being the message displayed "cannot find a better match for your hardware". if I uninstall the default monitor first, the monitor tab in device manager disappears altogether, preventing me from instructing the operating system to update or re-install the monitor driver. Any other suggestions will be thankfully recieved.

many thanks in advance.

ReaperXL2


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set the resolution in your video driver setup in nview
which you can access through the control panel

the monitor driver is loaded by windows and usually requires no other to be loaded


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

ReaperXL2, did you get anywhere with your prob. I usually use Linux and one of the things re monitor settings is the ability to switch into VESA mode if and when the Xorg plays up.
I searched around and found this, I don't know if it will help as I never play games so would not be able to try before I buy so to speak! 
:The REAL reason that VESA will not work under XP or win2000 is that neither of those will permit your program to access the registers of the video card directly. All attempts are trapped. Only drivers which work in a privileged mode can do this. There is a "universal" driver called "Giveio.sys" which, when installed removes the access traps in XP and Win2000. You are then back to what you want. It can be found on the net.


----------



## ReaperXL2 (Feb 19, 2009)

dai said:


> set the resolution in your video driver setup in nview
> which you can access through the control panel
> 
> the monitor driver is loaded by windows and usually requires no other to be loaded


Hello there Dai. Thanks for your advice on my monitor problem. I regret to inform you that during my initial attempt at correcting this problem, I set the monitor resolution 1024/768 via the Nvidia control panel along with a refresh rate of 75hz. this however did not solve my problem.

It seems that when velvet assassin was coded, the programmers chose for the game to automatically select the highest resolution that the installed monitor can display. My problem of "Cannot display this resolution" arises because the game reads its resolution information from the installed driver and not from information provided by the physical monitor. The max resolution of the installed driver (Default monitor) is higher than the max resolution of my Dell E171FP monitor. The game sets itself to the higher Default Monitor resolution thus resulting in my error "Cannot display this resolution" whenever I try and boot the game. It would seem that the logical route would be to uninstall the Default Monitor, then re-install the specific Dell E171FP driver. The game would set itself to the dell driver max resolution which would never be higher than the ability of the physical monitor. All should be rosy. Problem is whenever I try to re-install with the dell driver, I'm told "Cannot find a better match for your hardware". I'm using device manager to install the driver as there is no .exe within the driver folder, only system files. I am also pointing windows directly to the driver location, all to no avail. No matter what I do, I get the same message quoted. Help!!!!!

Thanks for trying to help.

ReaperXL2.

Ps. every game that I own, which is a lot, has run without problems using the default Monitor Driver. Velvet Assassin just wants to be different which is why I'm determined to find a solution to this particular problem.

I am Using XP Sp3.
Asus M3N mobo.
Nvidia 8600GT 512mb g/card.
2Gb DDR2 Corsair ram.
AMD 64x2 5200 cpu.
SoundBlaster 24Bit Audio.

Hope this helps.



belfasteddie said:


> ReaperXL2, did you get anywhere with your prob. I usually use Linux and one of the things re monitor settings is the ability to switch into VESA mode if and when the Xorg plays up.
> I searched around and found this, I don't know if it will help as I never play games so would not be able to try before I buy so to speak!
> :The REAL reason that VESA will not work under XP or win2000 is that neither of those will permit your program to access the registers of the video card directly. All attempts are trapped. Only drivers which work in a privileged mode can do this. There is a "universal" driver called "Giveio.sys" which, when installed removes the access traps in XP and Win2000. You are then back to what you want. It can be found on the net.


Hi there Belfasteddie. Thanks again for your speedy response.
Will The Driver you suggested "Giveio.sys" run on XP Sp3? as this is the OS that I am using. Also, after installing this driver, do I then Install the dell driver or do I install "Giveio.sys" as a direct replacement of the Default Monitor Driver?

Again, thanks for your help. It's much appreciated.

ReaperXL2.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set the resolution to 60mhz

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/e171fp/en/specs.htm


----------



## ReaperXL2 (Feb 19, 2009)

dai said:


> set the resolution to 60mhz
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/e171fp/en/specs.htm


Hello Dai. tried the 60hz thing but it didnt work. Still getting the now usual message. I got some advice from Belfasteddie. He suggested installing "Giveio.sys". Do you know anything about this driver? I've read from a lot of different posts on different forums that the driver "Giveio.sys" causes boot errors of varying descriptions, but almost always resulting in total boot failure. You can understand my concern with installing this driver.

This problem is fast becoming a headache. the official game forum has been of no help whatsoever.

Thanks for your continued support and help.

ReaperXL2.



ReaperXL2 said:


> Hi there Belfasteddie. Thanks again for your speedy response.
> Will The Driver you suggested "Giveio.sys" run on XP Sp3? as this is the OS that I am using. Also, after installing this driver, do I then Install the dell driver or do I install "Giveio.sys" as a direct replacement of the Default Monitor Driver?
> 
> Again, thanks for your help. It's much appreciated.
> ...


Yo Belfasteddie. whats cooking dawg?

Well I've tried to find the driver that you suggested "Giveio.sys" but I am having trouble locating it. I've found plenty of information regarding the said driver, unfortunatly I've also read a hell of a lot of posts stating that the same driver has caused an unacceptable number of boot errors eventually resulting in total boot failure. Are you aware of this possible driver problem? If so can you provide me with a little more info on any other possible solutions.

mucho thankfull.

ReaperXL2.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set a restore point before using


http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eblock/pages/pictools/giveio.html


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Reaper, I can't help you re have I any experience with the driver. I have never used it . I just cast around trying to help you and that popped up. As dai stated , make sure you create a restore point before you venture into the unknown, good luck!


----------



## ReaperXL2 (Feb 19, 2009)

dai said:


> set the resolution to 60mhz
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/e171fp/en/specs.htm


Good evening Dai. thanks for the link to "Giveio.sys". I am gonna create a restore point shortly shortly after a quick virus scan (got to make sure my rig is sweet), then I'm gonna give the driver a run. We'll see what happens eh? Either way I'll report back on the end results ok?

Thanks for your help and suggestions.

ReaperXL2.



belfasteddie said:


> Reaper, I can't help you re have I any experience with the driver. I have never used it . I just cast around trying to help you and that popped up. As dai stated , make sure you create a restore point before you venture into the unknown, good luck!


Greetings Belfasteddie. It's regrettable that you cannot furnish me with any knowledge or experience of this driver, but it's not the end of the world. Sometimes a leap of faith is what is needed. I'll keep you posted on the results yeah?

Thanks for all your help mate.

ReaperXL2.

Any chance the CPU fan is connected to the Chassis fan header instead of the CPU fan header?


----------

